# Clear/natural/white finish for white oak



## mixj444 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have recently begun a project to build a white oak desk, and I want to keep the white oak look. If the color could stay like this: http://www.japan-tool.com/kanna/Yokoyama_Compass/Yokoyama_Compass1.jpg [1] I could be happy.
I was stumped, I tried natural shellac, poly (straight out), lacquer…the only thing that's come close has been microcrystaline wax, but I don't think that will hold up? I then read about Liming wax, but I don't know enough about it or how the finish will hold up. This will be a desk and I don't want it to get stained, but I also do NOT want to yellow/darken the wood. I want to keep the white/dusty look as I call it as pure as I can. Possibly just straight up liming wax? Or liming wax with some form of other wax over it? Any suggestions?


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

You may want to read into bleaching the wood, and then finishing it with any of the finishes you already tried. You will probably loose some of the contrast in the grain figure, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Try a non-yellowing waterbased finish.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Crystalac Super Premium

It won't yellow and it's clear as water. My favorite finish.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Yep. A waterborne finish will be crystal clear, and should leave the wood with the look you're after.


----------



## jerryo (Apr 15, 2010)

I have had good results with minwax polycrylic a wate rbased top coat. i used it on a white oak table and it didn't change the color at all. Also I think liming wax will leave a whitened look to your desk if you don't seal the open grains of your oak. I have never used the stuff but i remember reading about of what it does. Jerry


----------

